# Excision of granuloma from mouth of stoma



## RJG (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone help us with a CPT code for the procedure described below.  We are looking at 44110 (52) or 44799,  we try not to use unlisted unless necessary.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

OP note:  The face plate was left intact. The stoma was cleansed and prepped with Betadine.  A 3-0 GI needle was used to place a traction suture to evert the stoma futher to allow fuller visualization of the granuloma which was 4 to 5 mm in diameter and friable, somewhat firm.  This was then infiltrated with 01% lidocaine with epinephrine.  The granuloma was then excised.  It was submitted for histology.  the base was cauterized of the submucosa.  The tissue defect was approximated with 2 sutures of 3-0 chromic.


----------

